# Bettas & Corys



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

So, I'm planning to move my white minnows out of the 28l tank where they've been living with my Betta. I realise that he'll be fairly content on his own but I'm thinking that it'd be nice to add something else for my sons to watch. Would he be OK with 4 dwarf corys? I used the AqAdvisor link and it "looks" ok but I'd appreciate your thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

They would be fine with the Betta. Its best to get at least 6 corys though, as they do best in schools of 6 or more.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah the betta will be fine with them.


----------



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Ah, that kinda scuppers it cos 6 pushes the tank to over capacity whereas 4 would just suit. Hmm, maybe a rethink needed!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

You could do 4, many people have less than 6 and are they are fine. You just might notice them hide a little bit more thats all


----------



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Brilliant ... I guess I could always try and if they are appearing unhappy get two more and move all six into the 90l.


----------



## Hanekins (Jul 2, 2013)

My betta fish Delfino has a "pet" albino cory cat of his own and they get along great


----------



## Fishy love (Jul 4, 2013)

Depends if the betta has "attitude", also known as SKFS ( sudden killing frenzy syndrome)


----------

